# Discussion for Winter 2017/18 swap



## AngieM2

Hi all,

I know, I'm almost not here, but I keep trying to do better. Now Mom has some medical problems, so two more kinds of doctors for me to interact with. But they are nice, and things are looking up for her very infected toe.

What theme do and colors do you think we should consider for the Winter Swap. This is the Winter Season and not any holiday that falls in that timeframe. We do this so many various outlooks feel free to join in and have fun. 

There have been snowflakes, snowmen, fir trees, etc. Often the colors of hunter green, crimson, cranberry, gold, white, etc have been used.

What would you guys want to focus on, the design of the block or the colors or both?

And I will try to be here more, but I have to say all of you are doing great helping each other. Especially the old hands at doing this. We are all grateful for you.


----------



## COSunflower

Last winter we had the colors Hunter Green, Cranberry etc. I think? I've never been in one to have snowmen or snowflakes and that sounds like fun OR if we do pine trees those blocks could be combined with last years winter blocks for a pretty quilt in a woodsy theme. I guess EVERYTHING sounds fun to ME!!! LOL!!! I do know that some beginners want to join up on our next swap so maybe letting each person pick their own pattern and just have a color theme would be easier and not so intimidating for them??? I'm good with anything though.


----------



## rjayne

Doing something that would go with last years blocks sounds interesting or something different would be good too. Snow themed or evergreen themed would be fun. 
I really am not too picky. It will be fun to see what others think.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I didn't do last year's swap.
Christmas colors to me besides red and green.
Are gold,Cardinals,silver,blue,snowmen,Christmas trees.
But whatever everybody decides is fine with me.
Snowflakes sound like fun.
Sampler blocks are an option.
This way each quilter will do blocks they are individually comfortable with.
But all means tie them color wise with last year's colors.


----------



## Kyrel

I will do whatever!! I like anything but santa fabric.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm not too keen on a snowflake design as that says Christmas to me. A woodsy winter theme? Or maybe go with winter colours of brown, winter white, and hunter green? That would also fit with pine tree colours. We rarely get snow here, but perhaps we could do a snowy winter theme. I picture cardinals pecking around in the snow with pine trees in the background. But I guess I still lean towards winter like colours.

It's not important to me to match last year's colours as I've already used those blocks, but am not opposed to it either as I really liked the cranberry, dark blue, gold, and hunter green we used for those blocks.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I'm fine with those colors but I don't have much green. I'll show my fabrics when it is sign up time and you all can decide if the colors are ok. I don't want to go buy fabric.

My feeling won't be hurt if you say they aren't the correct colors.


----------



## COSunflower

I would like to use up from my stash too.  We will all be pinching pennies after the holidays and not looking forward to tax time so being frugal would be a good idea. There are a lot of colors that would be considered winter. I'm not a fan of black or brown and real dark colors but prefer something more bright and uplifting to color up the winter.  Maybe a theme like "What winter means to me" - Or "Winter outside my window".... We will all be having cabin fever during that time no doubt - at least those of us with snowy winter. Quilting is good to keep the mind busy and nerves calm.


----------



## Meima6

I am good with whatever the group decides. This is an awesome collection of Quilter's and I am having a wonderful experience. (And...I always loved Grasshopper!  )


----------



## AngieM2

I'm reading all the good ideas. Wonder about doing a stash buster and it must have at least a clearly visible amount of a dark green in it? That could make it winter, but expand it to so much more than "winter". This would make it just done in Winter.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Stash Buster works for me.
Really don't want to buy any fabric.
Winter is good too.
Whatever we decide is good.


----------



## rjayne

If we want to do a stash buster we could try a “Won’t you be my neighbor” quilt. 

I did one this summer with another group and it turned out great. 

Everyone used kona white for the background and whatever we wanted for the other fabrics. 










This is a pic of the finished top


----------



## rjayne

Here is a link to the free pattern

http://www.ilovetomakequilts.com/will-you-be-my-neighbor-block-page.html

Look for this 










And click on one of them to see the pattern.


----------



## rjayne

If you guys are interested I can tell you how we went about doing the swap.


----------



## dmm1976

I'm in for whatever. For winter I think white, silvers, blues, greens, dusty pinks and lavenders. Textures like leather , fleece and fur and flannel plaids.


----------



## COSunflower

Won't You Be My Neighbor looks REALLY cute but I worry that some of our new quilters that are just learning and don't feel quite as secure in their sewing skills yet might be too intimidated to join in. I like the idea of a stash buster with a plain winter theme - kind of the "What winter means to me" idea.


----------



## AngieM2

I cannot do a "what x means to me" quilt. It is not definite. That's one of the big problems I had earlier. Now if I do winter, you'd see what it means to me, or spring or summer. But Winter could mean fireplaces and blizzards and hot chocolate. Or severely being cold, etc. At least, that's how my mind works.

I do agree that the neighborhood is really cute, but more difficult than many swappers can do. But, it would be a lovely sew along.


----------



## Kyrel

rjayne said:


> Here is a link to the free pattern
> 
> http://www.ilovetomakequilts.com/will-you-be-my-neighbor-block-page.html


Thanks for the site!! I'm exited to look around!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I love the neighbour quilt, but wouldn't want to make 10+ of those blocks. And I don't applique if that is involved (didn't click through to the pattern). I agree with Angie about the what x means to me. The summer blocks were wonderful but I couldn't use them in the same quilt. I realize not everyone makes quilts from the blocks so that might not be an issue. I'm in the camp of choosing a couple of constant colours that will bring harmony to our blocks. As you all know, I'm a disappearing nine patch fanatic, and I can just visualize using winter scenes in the corners and our constant colours in the center and sides. Just my 3 cents (inflation and all).


----------



## COSunflower

rjayne - Thanks for the site! That quilt top reminds me of a bulletin board that I made for one of my elementary classes. We had a pretend town on it with each of us having a house, a little store, school, church etc. and paths that led to each. We made up stories about what happened in our little town each day to practice our reading and writing skills. I want to make something like this for my grandkids I think. A "Story Quilt". I will put my house, their house, their cousin's house, the school, store, church etc. with paths between each. I love the trees and the different houses in this top. A project for NEXT year!!!


----------



## rjayne

I can understand some not wanting to try the neighborhood house blocks. They do look a little intimidating. The swap I was in had all skill levels in it and it went really well. The biggest problem we had was we did it during the summer and people were busy with other things so they had to extend the finish date.

Everyone now has access to the blocks and the patterns. If they chose to do it on their own with their own scraps it would be perfect.

For the winter swap I’m willing to do whatever the group wants to do.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I would like to keep my blocks simple. i was planning on doing just a 2 color block - red & white or green & white or yellow & white. Maybe that would be boring but I think it would look nice. The houses quilt looks nice but doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## Meima6

Cool site! Thank you. 

I agree with COSunflower! The neighborhood quilt would be a perfect project for a family quilt!
Reading the comments encourage me to add in. For the newer quilters, simple blocks of their choice are probably best. Using fabric from your stash is always great. Colors designated to tie the blocks together make the blocks more likely to be set up together. dmm's colors make me think of beautiful winter skies, and I have lots of pine tree fabric for a winter block.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Still think Sampler quilt would be good option.
This would give individual quilters more control over the blocks they do,
Some coordinating colors works too.
I sort of have my block figured out.
But colors to work with is what I need to know.
And the size of the block is what I need to know.
Been watching Jenny Doan from MSQC to practice my block.
I learn a new block each month.
I also like Teresa Down Under, and Fons &Porter, Pat Sloan, and a few others.
Eleanor Burns is another good one to watch.


----------



## Belfrybat

MO -- I agree -- what we've been doing up until this last swap was a sampler. Everyone did their own pattern. And I agree with you -- I like getting different patterns but with coordinating colours. I hadn't heard of Teresa Down Under -- will have to do a search.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> MO -- I agree -- what we've been doing up until this last swap was a sampler. Everyone did their own pattern. And I agree with you -- I like getting different patterns but with coordinating colours. I hadn't heard of Teresa Down Under -- will have to do a search.


She on Pinterest,you tube,and Facebook.
I watch her on You tube.


----------



## COSunflower

I haven't heard of her either Mo - I will have to check her out. I do get some sewing and quilting programs on TV Saturday mornings that I like to watch. Fons and Porter is one of them. They have an excellent quilting magazine also that my sister got me one time for a Christmas gift (a subscription). I will have to check out YouTube - Thank you!!!


----------



## maxine

Well.. my 3 cents  worth is : I really like the tree theme.. also I agree with Belfry,, chose a couple of definite colors and do what ever block you want.. I like the dark green, crimson, med blue, and a pink could work too.. we wouldn't have to do all the chosen colors, just one or two to make the blocks compatible.. If you wanted to do the houses you could as long as a tree was included..

Hello to Angie.!!!! was so good to hear from you and prayers for your Mom..


----------



## COSunflower

I like the tree theme too. We could combine them with our own houses later - kind of like a "Cabin in the Woods" theme which would be cool!!! I have a brother which would LOVE a quilt like that!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

So the biggest majority wants some kind of trees.
Several want a few colors to be in all the blocks.
So what are the colors?
Several shades of green,brown(trunks). 
What is another color to be agreed on?
Quilters do blocks they are comfortable with.
Do I have the basics?
Size?


----------



## Kyrel

I've never made houses or trees so it should be interesting LOL!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Kyrel said:


> I've never made houses or trees so it should be interesting LOL!!!!


Never made houses to speak of, trees yes, houses no.


----------



## COSunflower

Mo  Nothing is set in stone yet. We're just talking about it. Angie will give the final rules for the swap before we start it. Normally our blocks are 12.5 square. That allows for a 12 in. block with 1/4 in. seam all the way around.  I made a pine tree block for the Hostess last winter I think and it was VERY easy to put together. A person could be very creative with their trees too as to the backgrounds (ground, sky etc.) Pinterest always has a lot of good ideas. The sky is the limit with creativity!!!! I personally would like to know the particulars as soon as possible so that I can be thinking about the possibilities...


----------



## Belfrybat

I went to Hobby Lobby and JoAnns today and didn't find a single piece of fabric with trees on it, except Christmas. So... if we go with a tree theme, I hope that will mean tree colours (varying shades of green and brown) and not actual trees. I do have a neat piece of fabric with packed leaves, so could possibly use that. But no trees.

Another thing, is the timing of the swap. I know several will disagree with me, but I'd like to recommend starting in November and finishing the end of January. My reason is I'd prefer swaps to end in the season they are intended for. This past year the swaps have gone over into the next season and overlapped with the swap before it. If the starting date is early to mid-November, that gives 2-1/2 months which should be plenty even with the holidays in the middle. If we wait until January, then let's please go only until the end of February, not March as this past year. Just my 3 cents.


----------



## Meima6

Oh, Belfrey! I wish you were next door! I have SO much tree fabric. Truthfully, I collected it in my "someday" stash. Maybe we can do both the tree colors and the tree prints. I hope so. I am flexible with timing. You folks know better than I do about what works best.


----------



## COSunflower

Winter doesn't officially start until Dec. 21st I believe. I don't usually finish up my Christmas sewing for my family till Christmas Eve!!! LOL!!! We have Thanksgiving in Nov., Christmas in Dec. which means a multitude of family gatherings and dinners etc. I would prefer to wait until January 1st for the winter swap to begin. We could always end it on March 1st or the last day of February. By trees I took it to mean tree PATTERNS, tree colors AND tree fabric if you have it. I don't but am planning on a tree pattern if we choose trees for a theme. But remember that trees are not written in stone.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I would prefer to start in January and end it March 1st.
I have several family reunions coming up in November and December.
Plus working on Christmas Quilts and Christmas Quilts orders,repairing several hand pieced quilts.
January works so much better for me.
As for hopefully the trees are patterns, fabric or different tree colors is what I'm shooting for.


----------



## Kyrel

I've been researching trees, trying to see how they're made etc and if I can find a pattern or if I could wing freehand. You all sure 'stretch' me in amazing ways! TY TY TY!


----------



## dmm1976

Hi ladies! Up early today. Our little man has to have a EGD and pH study. Which means anesthesia and a 24 stay at the children's hospital 

It's a fairly routine procedure but prayers would be appreciated. I know the power that positive energy holds. Keep us in your thought this morning. 


I'm most definitely down for January as a start for winter swap. That's perfect timing for me.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I'm not in this exchange for sure yet, I want to know more details before I commit.

Why not have the sign up early? If you have time to sew over the holidays, go for it. If you don't have time then you can sew in January and February. Have the completion date of February 21st, get those squishies mailed to be received by February 28th the latest.

dmm, prayers for your son. Prayers for you too!


----------



## Kyrel

dmm1976 said:


> Hi ladies! Up early today. Our little man has to have a EGD and pH study. Which means anesthesia and a 24 stay at the children's hospital
> 
> It's a fairly routine procedure but prayers would be appreciated. I know the power that positive energy holds. Keep us in your thought this morning.


Praying!! <3


----------



## Meima6

I like the idea of early sign up. 
Will be keeping your family close in heart and thoughts today, dmm 1976.


----------



## dmm1976

Just waiting


----------



## Meima6

What a precious little man... (Gentle grandma from me)...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Prayers and good thoughts are with you today and everyday.


----------



## Meima6

Grandma hug!


----------



## maxine

dmm1976 prayers from me.. .. I know the waiting is hard.. hugs to all of you


----------



## COSunflower

Dmm1976 - Prayers coming from my way too. He is a most precious gift from our Lord and I KNOW that his guardian angels will be with him today.  You'll have to save this picture of him in the little green plastic car to show him when he gets old enough to REALLY drive!!! LOL!!!


----------



## HorseMom

A tree theme is a great idea!! I have several birch tree patterns on fabric and have seen many that i wanted to add to my collection. Just cause it's winter doesn't mean it needs to be a pine tree  Years ago, I don't remember the swap theme, I made a pine tree block in green, blue and brown. It might have even been an extra block I kept for myself. I believe I did 3 rows of flying geese for the tree and the bottom row was the trunk. Very simple. I'll see if I can find a pic later.
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

That's the one that I made last winter as a Hostess block I believe. Super simple and fast.  I would LOVE to see a picture of the birch tree pattern Horsemom!


----------



## Kyrel

Birch trees are my favorite tree. <3


----------



## maxine

Eleanor Burns of* Quilt in a Day* has a couple of patterns for pine trees in her books, _"Bears in the Woods",_ "_Christmas at Bears Paw Ranch_", and " _Quilts Though the Seasons_", .. If you don't have her books, You can find tutorial videos on her website *www.quiltinaday.com* by using the above book names under TV series.. My computer wouldn't let me access them yesterday otherwise I would have included the links.. I love Eleanor Burns.. I learned how to quilt using her books and TV series..


----------



## COSunflower

Thanks Maxine!!! I'm going to check that out.


----------



## dmm1976

I got an iron!! No more sauce pan and towel.


----------



## dmm1976

Thanks for your prayers everyone. We made it through fine, although coming out of anesthesia he was so inconsolable they had to sedate him . My poor baby. 

But he did great the rest of the hospital stay and the Dr got all the data he needed. So we should have some results in a couple weeks.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I'm leaving this week-end and won't be back until the 29th. I will not have internet access.

Just wanted to let you know in case you have sign-ups next week. I'm not committing myself, will need to see the details first.


----------



## maxine

I am hoping I will be able to participate in this swap,, I do like all the above ideas.. especially snowmen, winter theme,, trees, and yes,I agree we do need to decide on a couple definite colors to make all the blocks cohesive.. I'm like meima6.. enjoy sewing with this group of awesome ladies!


----------



## COSunflower

OK!!! So I will ask.... What definite colors should we look at for the primary colors of the blocks??? Any ideas? If we go with trees there would be a green...snowmen would have white....blue for sky backgrounds of each....What would everyone like to see??? It's time to decide!!!


----------



## maxine

Yes those are good colors,, I like the idea of adding a house if you'd like ,, but not necessary if you don't want too,, the more I see of those houses that rjayne posted the more I like them.. 

Hello to HorseMom!! I'd like to see your tree pattern too,, Hope all is going well for you,,

dmm1976 Hallelujah your son is okay,, and Yahoo an iron!!!! certainly makes life easier .. when I was about 13 we lived where we had no electricity,, we had to use a gas iron (scary!!!) or the old fashioned iron we heated on the wood stove.. both very difficult!! Nope,, give me a modern electric iron any day!!

Gretchen Ann safe travels!


----------



## COSunflower

I really like those houses too Maxine. The possibilities are endless!!!


----------



## rjayne

maxine said:


> Yes those are good colors,, I like the idea of adding a house if you'd like ,, but not necessary if you don't want too,, the more I see of those houses that rjayne posted the more I like them..


The blocks I posted would have to be adapted to work with our usual swap. 
I believe they are 18 in tall and very from 12 to 18 in wide. 
The would be great to use for ideas tho.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Various shades of greens,pop of red,snowmen, or white and some kind of tree works for me.
And just so everybody knows upfront I'm using my stash.
I'm down to 2- 18 gallon totes and 6 shoe box containers.
And yes, I will probably not follow directions completely.
But I'm an non traditional quilter.
size of block?


----------



## Belfrybat

Meima6 said:


> I like the idea of early sign up.


I do too, but we are outnumbered. How about a compromise? Official signup on January 1st since this is when most people are leaning. BUT we make a firm decision on colour/theme/size by next week so those of us who want to start early can. I know we won't know the exact number, but 8 - 10 usually works for the first swap of the year. And I don't mind having a few left over.


----------



## Belfrybat

There appears to be two thoughts on this swap, so how about we take an informal poll. Group 1 seems to lean towards a generic tree theme, not particular winter themed with perhaps a house in it. Those colours would appear to be various shades of greens and browns plus the house colours. Group 2 is leaning towards a winter theme with pines, snowmen, etc. 
Which group are you leaning towards? After we decide on the theme, then we can choose specific colours. I vote for 12-1/2" blocks so they might harmonize with past blocks from this swap.


----------



## Kyrel

I have no favorite right now. I'll go with whatever ^_^


----------



## MoBookworm1957

As usual I really don't fit either camp.
I like the thought of winter type block, but also like tree ideas.
Don't want to make house of any kind right at the moment.
Also don't want overly busy block. Like I usually make.
So how about Quilter's choice between the two camps.


----------



## Meima6

I can go with either, but like Belfrey, I would love to know early.


----------



## COSunflower

I like the idea of "Quilter's Choice". I LOVE snowmen, like the houses too and definitely like the trees. I would think that we could pick colors for either type of blocks in colors that would match when put together. It could be like a winter sampler quilt. Something like that would be really fun on a couch next winter!!! I've seen blocks with mugs of cocoa, tea or coffee too that could go along with it. Winter is cold. We make SNOWMEN, go back inside the HOUSE and drink HOT COCOA and eat COOKIES....  All sorts of things are done in the winter and make us think of home and hearth and warm, comforting times. 

Yes, I think we should go with our traditional 12 1/2 in. blocks also. Colors could be green, brown, blue and white PLUS any pop of colors that we choose. Remember that you don't have to use EVERY color chosen in each block but should have at least one or two of them to tie in with the others that you will receive.


----------



## dmm1976

I have so many ideas....and so little skillz.

I can't wait to start! I ordered a rotary cutter and cutting mat yesterday yay! And I'm putting a little extra time into my side gig to raise the $ for the fabrics....I has no stash.

I'm really excited to go shopping for fabric. I've always looked but never had a reason to purchase


----------



## MoBookworm1957

dmm1976 said:


> I have so many ideas....and so little skillz.
> 
> I can't wait to start! I ordered a rotary cutter and cutting mat yesterday yay! And I'm putting a little extra time into my side gig to raise the $ for the fabrics....I has no stash.
> 
> I'm really excited to go shopping for fabric. I've always looked but never had a reason to purchase


And why do you think I started with 25-18 gallon totes full of fabric.
Besides the fact I worked in fabric department of Wal-Mart. 
Oh, I'll just pick up a yard of this and that.
Yesterday even found 4 yards of furniture fabric.
I think at one time was going to reupholsherty wing back chair.
Think I'll make winter curtains instead.The fabric is stripes.
As for the skills, patience,practice,seam ripper, time.


----------



## Belfrybat

dmm1926 -- I'm sure some of us would be happy to send you some pieces of fabric to help you along. Let's wait until we set our theme and colours to be sure. Angie should be along in a day or two to help us out.


----------



## dmm1976

Belfrybat said:


> dmm1926 -- I'm sure some of us would be happy to send you some pieces of fabric to help you along. Let's wait until we set our theme and colours to be sure. Angie should be along in a day or two to help us out.


That's so sweet.... But I'm motivated to buy lol.not that I wouldn't looooved some free fabric. But hubs would always roll his eyes when I'd want to walk through the fabric department or go into Joann. Now that I have a legitimate reason Im going to take full advantage lol


----------



## AngieM2

Hi all. I'm stopping in and reading all the good thoughts you've been doing. I'm pretty sure that if we went with 12.5 inch square blocks that would work best for all.

Quilters Cache has some blocks that have trees in them. Their patterns are 1 to 5 pin rated for how hard they are. They have been the best place for patterns over the years.

And I'm seeing about the finishing in January since there is so much going on during end of October thru January 1. If that long, I might even be able to join in due to long timeframe. 

I am leaning towards sign up going up this week, closing end of October. And have to be mailed by Jan 15th. 

Think on this and if there are not a log of objections we can get the sign up post going. 

*No doc appointments until Wed that I know of, for this week.


----------



## AngieM2

Also, pretty sure of the greens of trees (not a bright Kelly green, etc), browns, bleached muslin/white, and then maybe pops of cardinal red or a sky blue. But the first three for sure. Good colors for trees.


----------



## Meima6

I totally support your timeline and colors.


----------



## Meima6

Dmm1976,
One of the sweetest gifts is to receive a fat quarter of material from a quilting friend from a different state or even a different country! I received a green bean fabric several weeks ago from a friend in Connecticut. It was a total surprise, since I had forgotten a quilting conversation at a Nantucket basket workshop in North Carolina in March. She did not forget.  Relax and feel the love. Enjoy shopping but also the special thrill of a squishie with a little surprise.


----------



## COSunflower

The colors sound GREAT to me with the tree theme. I would prefer a Jan. 30th mailing date though because I have SOOO many birthday parties and family dinners etc. to go to between now and Jan. 1st. I have a large extended family.  I also have a ton of sewing to get done for my 7 grandchildren too!!!


----------



## AngieM2

How many others think Jan 30th instead of 15th would be better mailing date?


----------



## dmm1976

Now just waiting for the cutting mat


----------



## AngieM2

I use that type of rotary cutter. It works well for me.


----------



## dmm1976

AngieM2 said:


> I use that type of rotary cutter. It works well for me.


I feel like I might be a real quilter!


----------



## AngieM2

dmm1976 said:


> I feel like I might be a real quilter!


Just be very careful of your fingers. Those rotor cutters are amazingly sharp.


----------



## Kyrel

I will go with the majority on the date =}

Yes, somehow, someway, fingers get nicked cutting LOLOLOL keep bandages handy. My husband acts like I cut my finger off when it's JUST a nick bahahahaha


----------



## Belfrybat

January 30th works for me! That give us plenty of time plus time to plan the spring swap in late January.


----------



## COSunflower

I do hope that we can go with January 30th!!! Last night I got to figuring up everything I needed to do between now and January and it was almost overwhelming!!! Comes with having a big family but I do love them all and they definitely come first in my heart.


----------



## Meima6

January 30 th is good for me.


----------



## Belfrybat

I checked with Angie and the ending date will be Jan. 30th and if we need to we might extend out a week, but we'll look at that when we get closer. I know for some the holidays are filled with activities and families so we don't want anyone stressing about this.


----------



## COSunflower

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was worried that I would have to sit out on the winter swap but now I feel confident that I CAN participate!


----------



## Meima6

Sounds great! I'll be waiting for the details.


----------



## HorseMom

I'm sorry all. I've not had time to look for my birch pattern fabric or my tree block from years past. It's been busy not in a good way. Today we have calling hours and tomorrow is funeral....


----------



## HorseMom

Here is a pic of a block I made using one of the birch fabrics. The other birch fabric I have is just long (WOF) tree trunks with blue sky behind them
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

Those blocks are beautiful Heidi!!!


----------



## maxine

I Vote yes on the colors, size and later mailing date.. January 30th.. also the Winter theme, Snowmen, trees, etc.. but I think if someone wants to put a house on their block, I would love it.. definitely want to sign up for this swap!!

Heidi those blocks are gorgeous!! would love to have some of that fabric!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

HorseMom said:


> I'm sorry all. I've not had time to look for my birch pattern fabric or my tree block from years past. It's been busy not in a good way. Today we have calling hours and tomorrow is funeral....


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## COSunflower

Belfrybat, when is sign up???


----------



## Belfrybat

I thought I'd post sign-ups this Sunday when I have time to write the intro with them ending the middle of November. We will go with what Angie chose -- she's our leader even though I'm subbing right now. So sorry, no snowmen or houses unless they are used for a pop of colour. 

I'll look up the tree designs on Quilters Cache and post some ideas, although we will be able to do whatever pattern we like as long as it is primarily trees or tree colours. This is not limited to only winter trees (ie. pine) but any tree design. 

*Hostess: * If you haven't hosted this past calendar year but have been regular in the swaps, please volunteer. I'd like to nominate Meima6, but anyone who wants to host can throw their name in the hat and I'll choose randomly. 

Angie's guidelines from posts #73 - 74


> I'm pretty sure that if we went with 12.5 inch square blocks that would work best for all.
> 
> Quilters Cache has some blocks that have trees in them. Their patterns are 1 to 5 pin rated for how hard they are. They have been the best place for patterns over the years.
> 
> Also, pretty sure of the greens of trees (not a bright Kelly green, etc), browns, bleached muslin/white, and then maybe pops of cardinal red or a sky blue. But the first three for sure. Good colors for trees.


----------



## HorseMom

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Thank you. He was a really good friend and way too young. He put up a loooooong fight with the cancer. He was tired.
Heidi


----------



## dmm1976

Question- when I use my rotary cutter it doesn't seem to cut in some spots it just skips over. I'm pushing down pretty hard. I'm only cutting through one layer of cotton fabric. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## rjayne

dmm1976 said:


> Question- when I use my rotary cutter it doesn't seem to cut in some spots it just skips over. I'm pushing down pretty hard. I'm only cutting through one layer of cotton fabric. Am I doing something wrong?


You aren’t doing anything wrong. 
When this has happened to me before it’s because I need to change the blade. A sharp blade will cut nice and smooth and the whole length. 
Be careful when you are cutting that you don’t cut over a pin, on to your straight edge or anything else that isn’t fabric. 
As soon as I’ve done that I have problems with my blade not cutting my fabric right.


----------



## dmm1976

How long do the blades last? Its brand new! I just opened it.


----------



## maxine

*Right out of the box it shouldn't be doing that !*.. must be a faulty blade.. I suggest taking it back if you still have your receipt.. Those things are so very expensive! To answer your question, I use mine until they are not cutting very well... several months.. but I'm just cheap and a person should really change them sooner, before they become an irritation or hazard!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I make a couple of quilts a month and usually get two or three months out of a blade. When I have to go over the cut three times I know it's time to change. Like Maxine, I stretch it out to the max. With a new blade, using two layers you should be able to cut with pressing very lightly. 
If you still have the receipt take it back.


----------



## dmm1976

Belfrybat said:


> I make a couple of quilts a month and usually get two or three months out of a blade. When I have to go over the cut three times I know it's time to change. Like Maxine, I stretch it out to the max. With a new blade, using two layers you should be able to cut with pressing very lightly.
> If you still have the receipt take it back.


Yes I'm taking back tonight on my way to work. Hope the next one works.

The patch I did cut looks so cute can't wait to post a pic of it sewn!


----------



## COSunflower

Dmm - Also make sure that the blade protector is pulled back ALL THE WAY otherwise the whole blade won't be cutting so even pressing down won't make much of a cut. Found that out by accident one time. LOL!!! I get a lot of use out of my blades too as they are expensive. I just have an OLD straight handled cutter but it still works well.


----------



## Belfrybat

This is my favourite rotary blade. It also comes in the 60mm which I use more than the 45mm. $14.xx for a pack of 10. https://www.amazon.com/Quilters-Cut...09064134&sr=1-5&keywords=rotary+cutter+blades


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Belfrybat! That looks EXACTLY like my old yellow rotary cutter! I will order them there.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I use a hand held knife sharpener to sharpen my blades at least to extended blades life.


----------



## dmm1976

I couldn't wait. Here is the square cut and arranged. Tomorrow I will sew it.


----------



## COSunflower

That is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Good job! Did you exchange your cutter?


----------



## dmm1976

COSunflower said:


> That is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Good job! Did you exchange your cutter?


No. This was what I did when it wasn't working. I didn't have time to exchange it yesterday before work. Poor planning on my part.


----------



## Belfrybat

dmm -- I am beyond impressed! For a beginner that is a rather complex block. Way to go!


----------



## dmm1976

Belfrybat said:


> dmm -- I am beyond impressed! For a beginner that is a rather complex block. Way to go!



Just not sure I did this right lol. My sewing needs work. I did change the seam width at some point so I know that's part of it. I started out following the 4 and by the time I was done I was following the 3 lol.Plus I need to start with bigger patches to begin with. The 5in precuts are too small for me as a beginner. But I am pretty ok with this. Just wish I had a cutter to make it even lol now my block is probably 6 inch lol. 

Don't worry ladies I will keep practicing.


----------



## Belfrybat

I find a disappearing four patch is much harder to make than the d nine patch. And yes, beginning with 5" squares makes the center squares tiny. Your being off on the upper left side could be due to not cutting exactly or seam allowance. Nest your seams in the center and put in a pin. Then gently stretch the short side -- sometimes you'll be too far off to get the edge completely even but it will help.

You next best purchase would be a 1/4" foot with guide. I can't sew a straight line without one. Since you have a vintage machine, you'll also need a snap-on shank. Here is a link to the shank and foot.
https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Pres...=1509123675&sr=1-4&keywords=snap+on+low+shank
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QCOYF...955b-ff92bcb1975c&ie=UTF8&qid=1509124107&sr=1

There is a cheaper 1/4" foot which might work just as well, but most of my specialty feet are the Distinctive brand, which I why I liked to that.
https://www.amazon.com/HONEYSEW-4-Inch-Quilting-Patchwork-Brother/dp/B019O9O0P8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1509123599&sr=8-4&keywords=1/4+foot+with+guide+with+low+shank


----------



## Kyrel

dmm1976 said:


> I couldn't wait. Here is the square cut and arranged. Tomorrow I will sew it.


Adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmm1976

I keep meaning to mark it on my machine and layer the tape but i keep getting sidetracked.


----------



## dmm1976

But I agree that foot will be in my future for sure.


----------



## COSunflower

Practice and experience over time makes perfect!!! LOL!!! But I really don't like that word perfect....  How about practice and experience over time makes enjoyable??? You are doing FANTASTIC for a beginner!!! Keep up the good work and keep us posted!!!


----------



## dmm1976

I'm going to watch some videos now that Harrison is napping. I just.guessed at how to sew them together..there's probably an easier way...or at least a more correct way.


----------



## Belfrybat

*OK Getting back to the swap*. But dmm -- keep posting your blocks. We love to see what people are working on. 

This is the last chance to throw your name into the ring for hostess. So far we have Meima6. Anyone else can volunteer as long as you haven't hosted this past calendar year. Let me know.

I'll plan on posting the sign-ups on Sunday and ending two weeks later. Let all your quilty friends know about this so hopefully we can have a dozen (or more) participants.


----------



## COSunflower

I vote for Meima6 also!! This will probably be a hard swap to fill as everyone is so busy with the holidays that they don't want to take on another commitment. That's why I think starting it in January AFTER the New Year begins is best. Everyone will be ready to do some sewing for THEMSELVES then...  And can finally relax and BREATHE after all of the family holiday commitments are done. Just MY thoughts though!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Meima 6 sounds good to me.


----------



## Kyrel

I'll go with meima6 also. Next time around, I'll put my name in for a chance at hostess =}


----------

